# Ibanez RG2228 and string gauge



## Spazi (Feb 9, 2011)

Hi guys, Just bought the Ibanez RG2228, so far I'm loving it, and going from six strings to 8 strings was a huge leap for me.
I thought I might as well join sevenstring.org, lots of info here! Happy to join the party, and I hope that I get to know some of you guys 
Anyhoo, about the guitar:
A big disappointment is the F# string, It's sloppy and I really don't like it. It sounds muddy and floppy! It needs to sound more clear and tight.
Searching the net for some info on a string set for the RG2228 wasn't much to find. From what I can understand I have a 0.10 set on my guitar, leaving the F# to a 0.70?
I've read somewhere that it's recommended to get a bigger gauge F# string, something like 0.75-0.85
I really don't want to mess up anything, so I wanted to know what you guys are using? Can I use a 0.10-0.11 set but leaving the F# to a bigger gauge string?
I also heard that I need to drill the hole bigger on my F# machine head, to be able to fit a bigger gauge string. is that true?


----------



## MikeH (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm new to the 8 string game as well, but I would suggest maybe a .074 at first, just to see how you feel about it. I think the factory gauge is a .072.


----------



## Winspear (Feb 10, 2011)

Going from tension calculators, videos I have seen, and my prefered tension on my current guitar, I would use an 80 no doubt.
For reference, I like 11-49 in D# standard with a low G# 70 gauge at 25.5".
You wont mess up the guitar. Using an 80 will actually give you pretty much even tension. You will probably need to drill the machine head. A lot of people unwind the end of the string but drilling the machine head is incredibly easy and I've found unwinding strings pretty difficult.


----------



## Spazi (Feb 10, 2011)

Cool, thx for the reply. I talked to my local guitar tech, I'm going for a 0.11 set, leaving the F# on a 0.75 for now. If I don't like it, I'll install a 0.80 
I'm just so new to this 8 string thing, really didn't know what strings to use


----------



## Daken1134 (Feb 10, 2011)

I agree with your tech. i use 11-49's then i special order a 66 and an 80 for my RG2228. i did have to drill out the tuning machine but its worth it. especially if you do alot of chordal stuff which i love doing on the 8. IF you do chordal stuff your not going to want a .75 trust me. the problem that i had with it is if i strum hard at all the string will vibrate out of tune a lil bit making it sound like crap. the 80 seems to be the thickest i can get in there comfortably, i want to use an 85 but the bridge doesnt seem to want to take it


----------



## TheBloodstained (Feb 10, 2011)

I have had my RG2228 for a few months now. Still has the standard strings on but yesterday I ordered new and thicker strings. I'm going for a .70 for the F# to start with, and if I don't like that I will upgrade to .75
Do you guys think it's stupid NOT to go for the .75 straight away?

I actually like the feel of the thinner standard strings, but speed picking is some messy business on the B and F#, and as mention they sounds slightly out of tune when picked hard.


----------



## Philligan (Feb 10, 2011)

You shouldn't have to drill out your tuner, you can either unwrap the length of string that's gonna be in the tuner, or you can just put the end into the tuner as far as it will go (until it hits the full gauged part), and snip off lengths from the ball-end end as needed.

I did the unwrap for my Damien 8 and it worked great.


----------



## bronz79 (Jul 23, 2011)

Now i'm in F with d'addario 70 + 54/9 i like the tension.I'd like to go down to E1 using Elixir string so plesae suggest me:

-75 (bass string) + 56/10 or
-80 (bass string) + 60 (bass string) + 46/10.

0.80 will fit in the bridge?

Thanks.


----------



## Dayn (Jul 23, 2011)

I generally use a GHS .080 for E on mine and it fits fine. I find GHS to... either have more tension than D'Addario, or simply hold their tone better at that level. I have a .090 on at the moment, but I had to unwind the tip a bit for the saddle to grab onto it properly.

My experience has been that an .080 guitar string fits, and the saddle will keep it in place properly; an .080 bass string fits, but the saddle can't crush it in. I have to crush the bass string with a pair of pliers so the saddle can grab it properly. Though I haven't tried Elixir bass strings, so I can't comment on their strings.

Tension-wise, as I said, I ideally prefer an .080 for E with GHS, but .074 gives me usable tension. I'd only use a .070 for E if I did no more than tap it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 23, 2011)

I've got a 70 atm and it feels too flubby, gonna get a 75.


----------



## ExhumedShadow (Jul 23, 2011)

Any thing over .68 won't fit all d way through, anyway some brands makes d end of d string thinner so stick it in d pole until d point it gets wider and cut d ball end.


----------



## Eric Christian (Jul 24, 2011)

I've got this set on my RG2228 and I'm real happy with them. The end of .074 is tapered so you don't have to modify your tuning peg.


----------



## Krucifixtion (Jul 24, 2011)

Personally, I feel like 74 is perfect for F# and F on the 2228. However, some times I also go to E and Eb so I am now using an 80. The 80 is pretty solid for F , but almost a tad too much at times. Like I said if I was mainly sticking to F I would go for 74!


----------



## Zappabain (Aug 6, 2011)

Thank you Eric! 
I just bought an RG2228 and was wondering if some string set for 8-strings existed.


----------



## TheBloodstained (Aug 8, 2011)

I'd have to try that Ernie Ball set. I'm currently running a 75 bass string as my F# on my RG2228, and while it does what it's supposed to it just feels like something is missing!

Because I live in Denmark it's hard to get the proper strings for an 8, but luckily thomann.de carries that 8string set, and even at a low price! 

Thanx for the tip!


----------



## bronz79 (Aug 9, 2011)

Today 'ive tried elixir 0.80 for E1.Very good! Tomorrow i'll end filling the nut and the saddle,not a big work with the right tools.


----------



## celahircelebrindal (Sep 8, 2011)

Heya guys...i'm new to the forum and been reading about the gauges that you guys have been using. I have the RG2228 fitted with Lundgren M8s...i love the pickup but i'm having tuning issues.
The string gauge i'm using are currently recommended by Ibanez website which are 0.65 - 0.09 and its tuned half step down F to Eb. The problem is the 8th string be it tuned to F# or F i'll always get a half step higher when its fretted. eg open 8 string is F but fret the 1st fret i'll get G instead of F#. 
I've move the saddle back all the way behind, forward and such but still in vain. Even tried filing the nut a bit still no change...i appreciate it you guys can give me hand or solution...thanks!


----------



## Eric Christian (Sep 8, 2011)

celahircelebrindal said:


> The problem is the 8th string be it tuned to F# or F i'll always get a half step higher when its fretted. eg open 8 string is F but fret the 1st fret i'll get G instead of F#.
> I've move the saddle back all the way behind, forward and such but still in vain. Even tried filing the nut a bit still no change...i appreciate it you guys can give me hand or solution...thanks!


 


I've got an Ibanez RG2228 and I've never heard of anything like this. At this point you'd better take your guitar to a professional luthier...


----------



## celahircelebrindal (Sep 8, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've got an Ibanez RG2228 and I've never heard of anything like this. At this point you'd better take your guitar to a professional luthier...



Hi Eric thanks for the response...all my guitars is being setup by a luthier. And that's why i'm so darn confused with the problem i'm facing. Even the luthier cant understand why....


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 8, 2011)

In standard tuning, i think a .70 will have the same amount of tension as a .52 above it.

However, i would try a .75, but no higher than .80. Try different string brands and types, as you're looking for something that feels tighter. Some brands can feel looser at higher gauges for some reason.


----------



## celahircelebrindal (Sep 8, 2011)

MF_Kitten said:


> In standard tuning, i think a .70 will have the same amount of tension as a .52 above it.
> 
> However, i would try a .75, but no higher than .80. Try different string brands and types, as you're looking for something that feels tighter. Some brands can feel looser at higher gauges for some reason.



Hi MF_Kitten....should i change the whole set all 8 of them? And what strings would you recommend me for a 0.75 set?
So far i've only use D'Addario EXL on the RG2228...


----------



## jbrin0tk (Sep 9, 2011)

Pardon my ignorance, guys, but how do you unwrap a string? I just got an 8 string guitar and want to put a.80 string on, but the tuner won't take it. Any links or walkthroughs would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, everyone.

Edit: With a little experimenting I figured it out.


----------



## Dayn (Sep 10, 2011)

jbrin0tk said:


> Pardon my ignorance, guys, but how do you unwrap a string? I just got an 8 string guitar and want to put a.80 string on, but the tuner won't take it. Any links or walkthroughs would be greatly appreciated. Thanks, everyone.
> 
> Edit: With a little experimenting I figured it out.


To save you from uncomfortable further experimenting, if you have to unwind a lot, try to wear gloves or not rub the string on your finger. Fucking blisters.


----------



## Setnakt (Sep 11, 2011)

celahircelebrindal said:


> The string gauge i'm using are currently recommended by Ibanez website which are 0.65 - 0.09 and its tuned half step down F to Eb. The problem is the 8th string be it tuned to F# or F i'll always get a half step higher when its fretted. eg open 8 string is F but fret the 1st fret i'll get G instead of F#.
> I've move the saddle back all the way behind, forward and such but still in vain. Even tried filing the nut a bit still no change...i appreciate it you guys can give me hand or solution...thanks!



If you're tuning a .65 gauge string down to Eb1, there's your problem. I don't even think a .90 would be big enough for Eb on a 27" scale guitar.

EDIT: I misunderstood which note was where, so F is your low string? Still, 65 is very slack for F. If you had more tension on the low string it would have a more consistent response. An 80 would be okay.


----------



## plopman (Sep 11, 2011)

Eric Christian said:


> I've got this set on my RG2228 and I'm real happy with them. The end of .074 is tapered so you don't have to modify your tuning peg.



Hi,

Is the 8th string *exactly* this one ?: Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Singles, Guitar, Nickel Wound

I'd like to buy this single string and this set : Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Sets, Electric Guitar, Nickel Wound to replace the stock strings of my rg2228.

But is this single string the same that the 8th string of the 8 strings set ? Cause i don't want to drill, so i need a tapered string to fit correctly for my F.

I'd like ton tune F/Bb/Eb/Ab/Db/Gb/Bb/Eb

Or what about : http://store.daddario.com/category/145785/EXL110-7_Regular_Light_7-String_10-59 + 1 Ernie ball 0.74. ?

Is 0.74 too big ? What about 0.68, 0.70, 0.72 ? I'd like something coherent regards to string tensions.

Thanks.


----------



## celahircelebrindal (Sep 12, 2011)

Setnakt said:


> EDIT: I misunderstood which note was where, so F is your low string? Still, 65 is very slack for F. If you had more tension on the low string it would have a more consistent response. An 80 would be okay.



Hi Setnakt..yes my low string is F.

The .65 i used for low string are the D'Addario XLB string, a bass string.Could that be the probable cause why i'm not getting the low string in tune? .80? What brand do you recommend and is it tapered at the ends for the tuner head?


----------



## Winspear (Sep 12, 2011)

D'addario go up to 80 in guitar strings - Part number NW080. But it's not tapered. Well it IS, but still around 68 or so on the end - just slightly big for the tuner. I drilled mine with a hand powered drill, very easy.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Sep 12, 2011)

celahircelebrindal said:


> Hi MF_Kitten....should i change the whole set all 8 of them? And what strings would you recommend me for a 0.75 set?
> So far i've only use D'Addario EXL on the RG2228...



i used a .52 and then a .42-.09 set for the rest of the strings on my intrepid, but that's not exactly ideal either.

looking at a tension calculator, and assuming a .42-.09 set is the starting point, the B should be a .56, and the f# should be a .80. the f# will be a bit tighter than the B, but considering how low it's tuned, it shouldn't feel that much thicker. In my experience it works out fine.


----------



## plopman (Sep 12, 2011)

EtherealEntity said:


> D'addario go up to 80 in guitar strings - Part number NW080. But it's not tapered. Well it IS, but still around 68 or so on the end - just slightly big for the tuner. I drilled mine with a hand powered drill, very easy.



Thanx for answering. I don't want to drill. I have 2 left hands, and no tools.

I think i'll try to find ernie ball 0.74, I just hope the single string is tapered. Waiting for confirmation from those who bought the 8 string EB set.

Thanks again.


----------



## plopman (Sep 13, 2011)

Hi,

I've just ordered 2 of those : Ernie Ball Inc. - Strings, Singles, Guitar, Nickel Wound

i'll come back to tell you if it is ok !


----------



## plopman (Sep 16, 2011)

Hi,

I received my Ernie Ball 0.74 strings. And good news, they are tapered. Tomorrow, i'll try it to see if it fits correctly in the tuner ! But the tapered side seems to be thiner than the 0.65 stock string I have, so i don't thing there will be any problem 

EDIT 18/09 : fits perfectly without drilling. Pretty perfect for a f#, a little too sloppy for a F. But does the trick pretty well, and much better than 0.65 !


----------



## Diggy (Sep 23, 2011)

celahircelebrindal said:


> Heya guys...i'm new to the forum and been reading about the gauges that you guys have been using. I have the RG2228 fitted with Lundgren M8s...i love the pickup but i'm having tuning issues.
> The string gauge i'm using are currently recommended by Ibanez website which are 0.65 - 0.09 and its tuned half step down F to Eb. The problem is the 8th string be it tuned to F# or F i'll always get a half step higher when its fretted. eg open 8 string is F but fret the 1st fret i'll get G instead of F#.
> I've move the saddle back all the way behind, forward and such but still in vain. Even tried filing the nut a bit still no change...i appreciate it you guys can give me hand or solution...thanks!



The problem could be that .065 is way too loose man.. I could see Ab, but not F or F#.. normal fretting will have a greater influence on a loose string.


----------

